# Psych exam in MA



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Does anyone have any info on the psych test in ma. what it is like and what to expect.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Depends, are you talking Civil Service? or Non-civil? Even then I don't think it matters.. I took a different psych exam than another guy I know... so, who knows...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

My psych was given by Dr. Guy Seymour, whose sole business is giving police psych exams. He's based out of Atlanta&amp; works all over the country. He contracts w/ Wellesly PD (at least he did 6 years ago) &amp; that's where our exams were given. The exam starts out w/ the MMPI &amp; another similar fill in the dots exam. He then has you draw an object &amp; then he critiques it, he'll ask you about your current employment &amp; family, and also set you up w/ a police-type scenario and see how you react. It's long (approx 6 hrs total that I &amp; 3 other recruits were there), boring, and frustrating... expect to leave pissed off. My best advice is to not rush through the paper tests... he's probably looking for consistency in answers and to stay as even-tempered as possible during the oral portions. Have a good breakfast before hand as it does take awhile.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

All I can remember off mine was it asked, in four different formats, if I liked to have sex with animals or other strange fetishes... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Took mine @ PoliceCorps (who?).....................................

I basically passed with three (3) minor notes:

1. I was concealing a deep secret
2 I was being oppressed by someone
3. I had a need for acceptance and approval
:shock: 

Reality Check:

1. Who Isn't
2. I'm married
3. Who doesn't
:sh: 

What a WASTE of time!!!!!!! And I still got the Job! Imagine that


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

mpd61 @ 13 Sep 2004 14:04 said:


> 3. I had a need for acceptance and approval


You sick bastard!!! :shock:

The one I took asked maybe about 100 or more questions (long time ago, I don't remember) where you had to answer "True" or 'False" as to how you felt when you read the statements. As RPD said, a lot of the questions were the same, just worded differently. The statements can also be contradicting. Example:

1. I am happy most of the time.
2. I have seen a UFO.
3. I like flowers.
4. I usually feel happy.
5. I believe in aliens.
6. Sometimes I feel down and wish I were dead.
7. I don't believe in life on other planets.
8. I like to tend to my garden.
9. I am usually not sad.
10. I wish that people would leave me and my extra-terrestrial friends alone, then I would be happy.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

My test was the true false thing also but i think it was like 500 fill in the dot questions.

Q :You like flowers. A: true 
Q: you love you mother. A: true
then like 50 questions later 
Q: you like to draw flowers A: false 
Q: you wish you were like your mother A: false

Pretty much what Dunny said , lots of contradicting questions.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I filled out the million fill-in-the-dot questions, the doctor took the papers out of the room for a while and when he returned he was asking me the same questions off the papers seeing if my answer would change. When he started asking personal questions about my family, it seemed like he was trying to prod me into getting upset with him... keep a cool head and remember this is all a test.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

The only question I had for Dr. Seymour, but chickened out asking was: "Hey Doc what's up w/ the MBTA Police Badge your wearing?" 

It was a gold shield and read "MBTA Police - Police Psychologist" :roll:


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

Dr. Seymour has an MBTA badge??! When I took my psych, he was wearing a Wellesley one that said Psychologist.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds like multiple personality disorder... :lol:  :wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

If you pull him over and he flashes one of his Gold "shrink" badges, tell him " you must be nuts" and issue a cite.

:lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

What I remember of mine was having to take the first section of the MMPI, which is about 500 - 600 questions, absolutely absurd questions. There was alot about being involved with your mother and animals??? I left their wondering if I was nuts and a little upset because most of the questions were sooo ridiculous. Just do a web search on MMPI II, I believe that is the version. 

I am sure the people that answer yes to loving mom and the animals a little too much sure make the psychologists some good money... thats got be some job security treating those people for a long time :crazy:


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Took my Physc in June 04. Favorite question off the MMPI II is *" Do you have unusual sex?"*


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

This one got me through the last 45 minutes of the test:

"I have a black tarry stool."

Without reference to the above. Just answer the questions, look what slipped throught the cracks!


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

I remember when I took mine all computerized something like 700 questions only thing I remember is wanting this thing to end. Like everyone else has said a lot of repetitive questions so be careful when answering them, don't blow through the exam.


----------

